# gas attack - BBC4 tonight!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Inspector montalbano, started at 9pm, robbery in which several Rolexes and stuff were taken, couple say they must have been gassed............

see, it's not only motorhomes!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ooh we haven't had a gassing thread for a bit. 

Its about time we did as many of us will be heading off over the water to the gassing capital of Europe. That den of cut throats and gassers called France.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A phooey . . You beat me to it :wink2:
It must be the same gang(s) - several expensive Rolex watches + couple of thou euro's nicked - fortunately I only have a Timex Mickey mouse watch & jar full of one's & two euro coins (which they're welcome too as I've been carrying the jar around in the van for couple of years


----------

